# Almost year, it doesn't get any easier?:(



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

As some of you might know I posted Sonnys story here a while ago. Tomorrow will be a year since Sonnys death and it just doesn't seem real. I feel like no matter what I do I'll never be able to give enough back to him after everything he did for me.
When I found this forum after Sonny died it was like all the weight of his death was lifted off my shoulders because I could talk to people who had gone through what I am going through. You guys have shown me so much support through the tough times and I just want to thank you all for your kind words. I couldn't have dealt with his death like I have without you guys. You showed me its alright to get upset and tell people how you feel. I don't know if ill ever get over what happened but with the support you guys have shown me it really does help me get through the hard days
It's so wonderful how just a few kind words can make everything ok and feel better. 
Life will never be the same without Sonny here and I dread tomorrow as its going to be so hard to get through. He showed me to never give up and I wish I could see him just one more time to thank him for everything. After Sonnys death I was so close to never riding a horse again but I realised Sonny wouldn't want it that way and that by doing that it was never going to make him come back. Sometimes I walk down to his field expecting him to be there and it hurts to be brought back to the harsh reality that he's not there. But I know his memory will always be a part of me.
I just want to say thanks everyone for your kind words and support throughout theses hard times. You really have helped me through.
And Sonny I love you with all my heart and will never forget you!
Ill always love you and you will always be a part of me
Than you for everything my baby boy I hope your happy up in horsey heaven!
Ill never forget you!
I Love You Sonny!<3
R.I.P Sonny D


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I am sure Sonny would be proud of you for not giving up riding. I can't bear to think what life would be like if my gelding died. :-( I don't really know what it feels like to lose an animal, my rabbit died of old age when I was a little kid, so I can't remember much.
But still, I'm very sorry for your loss and I really can't imagine the sadness you had to go through. But at least Sonny is in horsey heaven now, free and happy. Maybe you'll even meet again one day. Somehow...


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks DreamCatcher5 for your lovely comment, nice comments and support like this really do help, maybe one day I will meet Sonny again somehow... I'm just glad he can now be happy in horsey heaven and not in pain, thank you again for your lovely comment x
Princess42 x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been years since I lost my mare & I still think of her every day, sometimes when there is no real reason to be thinking of her, like while pumping gas.
Those strange times used to leave me feeling sad but now I really do believe they are her stopping in to say "HI". So when she pops in I give a a little smile & say Hi back.
We never get used to them being gone but we do get used to them not being here, if that makes any sense at all.

The hole they leave in our hearts never fills in all the way but it does callous over with time. Your heart is still bleeding a bit, that's expected.

If he hasn't come to you in a dream yet, he will & that will be your turning point if you allow it.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your lovely comment, I miss him so much and I do talk to him at night and sometimes in the day, I've had dreams about him and I'm sure he is watching over me 
Thanks again for your lovely comment
Princess42 x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss and that you're still feeling so much pain.

I lost Indie nearly seven months ago and I still miss her more than words can describe. I always think of her at the randomest of times, and it takes a lot to not get teary eyed.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My heart goes out to you, Princess42, as I love my two girls so very much....I cannot imagine your pain, but know that someday Star and Laney will leave me. Lord willing, not for a long, long time, but we never can predict. It sounds as if your boy was so special and precious! What a blessing are these times and memories are that we make with our horses which is something money could_ never_ buy... smile through your tears and remember all those special moments


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your lovely comments and support guys!
I will always miss you Sonny and I will never forget you
You left hoof prints on my heart and they will be there forever
You were one of a kind and so precious to me
One day when the tears dry up and everything becomes clear I know you will be waiting up in the sky for me to come and stay with you forever
Nothing could ever change the love I have for you
And our love will last forever no matter where each of us end up
I know that when I'm an old lady you will come back for me and take me up to the sky to stay with you forever.
You taught me so much and thank you for everything 
Gone but NEVER forgotten!
Love you so much Sonny 
See you again soon my Angel
Love you
Sonny<3
R.I.P Sonny D<3


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*loss of a dear frend.*

it does not get easer but we carry on in some way shape or form.
as cw mc call said memorys are like star light thay go on forever.
and only fade when we do.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. My horse Bagheera passed away not long ago either. It's hard to think of him without crying, he meant the world to me. I keep the memories close though because like your Sonny, these horses teach us to open our hearts and how to love unconditionally. Hold your memories close and remember that the lessons they taught us will continue to teach us as the years go on. And even though they are gone, we can always find them again in our hearts.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys lovely comments<3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho I'd bo't a replacement horse before putting the old boy down, there was no connection for about a year. I realized I wasn't being fair to him and should either get with it or sell him. I got with it and he found a way to sneak into my heart when I thought there was no room for another.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It _does_ get easier with time, but it's a gradual process. It's not like you're going to reach 12 months out and suddenly be fine. That's not how grief works, whether for the loss of a significant human _or _a beloved animal companion.

It took me 3 years before I could even say my horse's name without tearing up. I won't tell you it'll ever be the same as it was before they died, because it won't. But life goes on, and time makes the burden easier to bear. 

Get up, get out, do the things you love. Constant, unrelenting mourning does nothing but make you feel worse. You have to go on, simply because there isn't any other acceptable alternative.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You never know when a memory will occur. Sounds, smells, a song or the slant of light on the grass. Some will make you sad and some will make you smile. It's what we open ourselves up to when we choose to love.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone your comments are all very supportive and lovely to hear, it will never be the same without Sonny here, and I miss him everyday, what made the loss of Sonny worse was that I lost my hamster January 2012 and Sonny was helping me get through the loss of Marshi (my hamster) but then may 2012 when Sonny was still helping me through with the loss of Marshi he had to be put to sleep and then i had lost them both and felt like I had lost every thing I lived for I am now learning to live with the loss of them both, it will take time and there are hard days where I feel I need to give up but then I think of them and they help me through
Love you Marshi and Sonny!
R.I.P Sonny and Marshi!<3
Always in my heart<3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I lost a horse 20 months ago and only removed his picture from my profile in Facebook a week ago and finally replaced it with the horse I brought home two months later. Almost wish I hadn't as it feels like bad karma that I put up the horse's pic and then lost him two days ago. We feel the pain of the loss and we all grieve in different ways. When I lost a mare better than 10 years ago now, I came very close to giving up riding and I mean to the point I sold, donated or threw out everything. I managed two years and then had to get back; I missed horses too much. I once told a friend of mine that getting bitten by the horse bug (as in unable to be without them) is a terminal disease. They are never out of our hearts.


----------

